# Near Disney (Bonnet Creek or other) Orlando/Kissimee area 4/16- 4/23 2 or 3 bedroom



## GVeitengruber (Feb 25, 2019)

Looking for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom or greater in the Walt Disney World area.  Would love Bonnet Creek but happy to consider other options.   Need space for myself, wife and 2 kids (ages 3, 6).

Start date is firm (yes, I know it's mid week)

Thank you!
    George


----------



## Bmatrose (Feb 25, 2019)

Would you be interested in Orange Lake resort?


----------



## GVeitengruber (Feb 25, 2019)

That might work.   I read a review and was trying to understand the resort/activity fee.   How much is it for the week?  Is that for access to the pools and water slides?


----------



## Bmatrose (Feb 26, 2019)

If you rent from an owner their is no resort fee.   The Lazy River does charge for Tube usage though.


GVeitengruber said:


> That might work.   I read a review and was trying to understand the resort/activity fee.   How much is it for the week?  Is that for access to the pools and water slides?


----------



## GVeitengruber (Feb 26, 2019)

Bmatrose said:


> If you rent from an owner their is no resort fee.   The Lazy River does charge for Tube usage though.



Good to know!    What is available?   Is it a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom?

Thanks
   George


----------



## Bmatrose (Feb 26, 2019)

GVeitengruber said:


> Good to know!    What is available?   Is it a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom?
> 
> Thanks
> George


2 bedroom


----------

